# 10 Dwarf hamster, males and females, Southampton



## ceretrea

The story behind these guys is a little complicated. Starting with a pet shop mis sexing, Mum had two litters. In addition, perhaps due to another mis sexing, one of her daughters kept behind to keep her company from the first litter also had babies. We were directed to the preloved advert offering the two mums for free and when we realised there were also 8 babies, these were also handed over.

Living in a barred cage, the babies had been escaping. To resolve this their cage was wrapped in clingfilm..all round except for the door at the top of the cage. Some of the babies were more affected then others, all are now good weights and continuing to improve. One baby boy (Bart) retains a slight wobble when he walks which we suspect is to do with something not quite right in the brain.

All the hamsters are believed to be hybrid Campbells x Winter Whites. We have 2 adult females, one Argente, the other and indeterminate 'grey' satin. The babies are now 6 weeks and a mix of normal furred and satin furred.

We are homing these in pairs where they are already together or as singles if adopters would prefer. Potential homes have to realise that pairs can fall out and should have two cages available in case this occurs. Hamsters that start fighting must be seperated immediately.

These poor guys really do need to have another chance at life, that we have still got 10 hamsters now 2 weeks on, I'll not lie, shocks me. They are all little troopers and I'm so proud of them.

So here they are available to go now!

Marge









Lisa - Satin









Patty









Selma









Maggie - Satin









Snowball - Satin









Homer









Ned









Bart - Satin









Moe - Satin









Dwarf hamsters, like any rodent, are best housed on an alternative to wood shavings. We never recommend pet shop litters or beddings, please try to source your beddings from your local horse bedding supplier who will have a wide range to choose from and are usually cheaper.

We rehome mostly within Hampshire, we are not opening adoption nationwide for these guys yet.

If you think you can give these guys a new lease of life please email [email protected] for an application form.


----------



## Starlite

if you go nationwide please let me know


----------



## ceretrea

Glasgow will be a bit far for us I'm afraid.

These hams have generated some interest. Bart will be staying with us as a sponsored resident since we've established he has diabetes. His wobbling also appears to be worsening so its best he stay where he can be monitored. If anyone would like to donate towards his care please either paypal [email protected] or email me for our vet details and donations can be paid directly to our account.

Bart's cagemate Moe is still available to go as a single ham.









Ned and Homer look to have found a home with my foster carer 

Marge and Lisa are being fostered at Vectishams in Southampton and are available singly. They were recently seperated as they had started to fall out

Marge - is described as feisty although as you can see she likes her out of cage cuddles 









Lisa - is friendly and likes to chatter to herself in her sleep!









The little girls are still together and we would like to home them as singles or pairs. This photo really shows their personalities, licky and affectionate. I'm getting a lovely manicure










If you would like to apply for any of these hamsters please visit the website or email [email protected] we are open to distance homes only in certain circumstances, please do ask.


----------



## Crittery

I'm lucky enough to be fostering the four manicure girls at the moment for Scritches and thought I'd just add a picture to steal your hearts!










How can you honestly resist that?


----------



## ceretrea

Thanks for the lovely pic 

We have Moe still available in the Southampton area.

We have Maggie, Snowball, Patty and Selma still up for adoption, on foster in Abingdon.

All these hamsters are exceptionally friendly, especially given their poor start in life. Bart is now a long stay resident after testing positive for diabetes, and our assessment of possible neurological issues that look to be progressive. All the other hamsters are healthy and have passed their diabetes checks.


----------



## ceretrea

We have the following hamsters still looking:-

Ned and Homer (as a pair or singles)
Patty, Selma, Maggie and Snowball (as pairs or singles)


----------



## Crittery

Just to share a little video of the girls in action:

[youtube_browser]JxPNUjj7Qk4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## canine

Cogratulations on doing such a wonderful kind thing for these little darlings. It's so easy to ponder on the cruel things that happen to animals but when I see something like this it really makes me happy. I wish I could have a couple but I have six cats and I would be a nervous wreak trying to keep them safe.  All the pics are lovely but that one of the two wee ones in the bowl is adorable. The look of joy on that wee ones face while it's on it's back is hilarious.


----------



## ceretrea

Just Patty and Selma left


----------

